# Identification/History Help! Sauer 38H 508325 Serial



## southkhaki19 (Nov 23, 2009)

I was trying to look into the history and identification of this weapon from the WWII Era. I found some history online from several areas but I am being stumped. There is no safety mech. but there is a decocker from the earlier war models. On top of that there is a very late serial number. Around 502k I believe was the rest of the WWII models. I was trying to see what the value is also. The condition is pretty good and it's working. I included some some pictures in hopes that someone will recognize it! I love the gun and it's a great piece of history even if it wasn't a war model (which I doubt it was because it does not have the Nazi emblem on it as the other War models). This was given to me and my fiance' from her father as a prewedding gift. it would be more meaningful to truly know the history of this great weapon and hold on to it for my children to come! It is my first firearm also!


----------

